# my mantids



## jarek (Jul 18, 2007)

Blepharopsis mendica







Parasphendale affinis - mating






Phyllocrania paradoxa






http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/8585/ds1zl3.jpg


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2007)

Your first two pics are the same.


----------



## jarek (Jul 18, 2007)

> Your first two pics are the same.


sorry, I have mistaken the pics


----------



## jarek (Jul 18, 2007)

here


----------

